# My Ideas for Stocking 20 & 55 Gallon Tanks: Feedback Appreciated



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been using AqAdvisor to check size and filtration requirements and I came up with these two stocking scenarios for my tanks:

55 Gallon Community Tank

20 Gallon Community Tank

Of course it will take months to add all those fish and who knows how often I'll change my mind between now and then. 

Finding compatible fish is fun and I imagine once these two tanks are completely stocked we'll get another aquarium. I would love a 125 Gallon for my basement, but realistically I have a better chance of my wife letting me try a 20 gallon salt water setup so I can get a clownfish for my 3 year old (yes, we're walking stereotypes, lol)

Here are pics of my two tanks:




























You can't tell from my shoddy photography, but my water is actually really clear. 

The videos are a lot clearer.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

On the 55g stocking: Increase the loaches, Botia striata should be in numbers of 6, I would suggest 7 in your 55g. Loaches are highly social. You don't mention male or female platy, obviously continual fry if impregnated females are present will be an issue. I'm not sure I would have both rainbows together in a 55g, perhaps just the _Glossolepis incisus_ and in a group of 7-8?

On the 20g stocking: I would not include Bleeding Heart Tetra in a 20g, they need more space; it will grow to 3+ inches (if healthy and in the right environment), check our profile for more [click the shaded name]. Increase the neon tetra to 7+, characins do better in larger numbers when possible. And increase the Julii Cory to 5, same reasoning.

Byron.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

The _Glossolepis incisus_ are my main priority so I would be more than happy with 7-8 of those and no other Rainbowfish. If I get 7 or 8, what sort of gender mix should I get?

Byron, I was wondering if I removed the platies to another tank, could I house a red tailed shark with the school of Rainbowfish? (And no other loaches, corys, cats or bottom dwellers) I thought since maybe the Rainbowfish are mostly mid to top swimmers and the RTS's were mainly bottom dwellers that this would work ok.

If not, I'm curious about Botia striata. Are they strictly nocturnal, or will I see them during the day if I keep 6 or 7 as you suggest.

Thanks for the help.



Byron said:


> On the 55g stocking: Increase the loaches, Botia striata should be in numbers of 6, I would suggest 7 in your 55g. Loaches are highly social. You don't mention male or female platy, obviously continual fry if impregnated females are present will be an issue. I'm not sure I would have both rainbows together in a 55g, perhaps just the _Glossolepis incisus_ and in a group of 7-8?
> 
> On the 20g stocking: I would not include Bleeding Heart Tetra in a 20g, they need more space; it will grow to 3+ inches (if healthy and in the right environment), check our profile for more [click the shaded name]. Increase the neon tetra to 7+, characins do better in larger numbers when possible. And increase the Julii Cory to 5, same reasoning.
> 
> Byron.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry about double posting, couldn't figure out how to edit my last post.

I was wondering about the YoYo loach. Are they more likely to come out during the day than the Zebra loach?

I'd like an active tank. I know the Rainbowfish will keep the top half of the tank nice and busy, I'd like to balance that with activity in the bottom of the tank (preferably during the day).

Thanks again!

Matt


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would myself not bother with a Red Tailed Shark. As this fish matures it can get nasty; not always, but often, as noted in the profile. It will limit other fish selections too, which in my view wastes the tank space.

Especially when you can have something as entertaining as loaches. These fish are not nocturnal. Mine actually fall asleep about the time the light goes off (it is on a timer so they get used to it), and they just flop over on their sides. Quite comical.:lol: All loach need lots of wood forming caves, tunnels, overhangs, etc. More than the number of fish so each can choose its own "home." With this provided, they will feel safer and be out more. It has been years since I had Botia striata, but I don't remember them being shy. And my Botia kubotai are in and out all the time. Botia almorhae (the YoYo) is basically the same. Fin nipping is mentioned in the profiles for two of these, but i think the rainbows are active enough not to fall prey; sedate fish like angels or discus might have problems.

On the rainbow group, I usually try to aim for a fairly even ratio of male/female when such can be ascertained. I've not kept this species _Glossolepis incisus._


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

I've watched some videos of loaches and they are indeed entertaining! I only shied away from them because I was worried they would only be entertaining at night, in the dark, when we're not paying attention. I don't know why so many people suggested to me they were mostly nocturnal. 

I think a tank with an active school of loaches on the bottom with some nice colorful rainbowfish on top will be quite nice.

Botia kubotai looks interesting too. Assuming they're all daytime active, of the three (YoYo, Zebra, PolkaDot), are any of them noticeably hardier and easier to keep? 

Thanks again for the info! You sure do know your fish.  My family are still pretty new to the hobby. 



Byron said:


> I would myself not bother with a Red Tailed Shark. As this fish matures it can get nasty; not always, but often, as noted in the profile. It will limit other fish selections too, which in my view wastes the tank space.
> 
> Especially when you can have something as entertaining as loaches. These fish are not nocturnal. Mine actually fall asleep about the time the light goes off (it is on a timer so they get used to it), and they just flop over on their sides. Quite comical.:lol: All loach need lots of wood forming caves, tunnels, overhangs, etc. More than the number of fish so each can choose its own "home." With this provided, they will feel safer and be out more. It has been years since I had Botia striata, but I don't remember them being shy. And my Botia kubotai are in and out all the time. Botia almorhae (the YoYo) is basically the same. Fin nipping is mentioned in the profiles for two of these, but i think the rainbows are active enough not to fall prey; sedate fish like angels or discus might have problems.
> 
> On the rainbow group, I usually try to aim for a fairly even ratio of male/female when such can be ascertained. I've not kept this species _Glossolepis incisus._


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Canadian Fish said:


> I've watched some videos of loaches and they are indeed entertaining! I only shied away from them because I was worried they would only be entertaining at night, in the dark, when we're not paying attention. I don't know why so many people suggested to me they were mostly nocturnal.
> 
> I think a tank with an active school of loaches on the bottom with some nice colorful rainbowfish on top will be quite nice.
> 
> ...


 
I would go with B. kubotai over B. almorhae due to size (an inch) and a better temperament according to what I've read. The B. striata I would love to have again, none have been available locally for some time. Keep an eye on water parameters though...the rainbow willnot do well in soft acidic water, while the loaches will be better in this. But some compromise is OK here, with medium hard and slightly basic (pH 7-7.5) water.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

I was at the LFS yesterday, had them test my water. Ammonia and Nitrite 0, Nitrates 10. I was very pleased, I figured it had about another week to go.

They had some Polka Dot loaches and Zebra Loaches. Also something they called Hong Kong Loaches, I'm not sure what those are, they said it was the first time they had them.

You have sold me on the polka dot loaches. Watching them on youtube they look like a great community fish. I didn't buy any, because I know loaches should go into a well established tank, but I did get some Rainbowfish, which were practically white/silver at the store but started to color up minutes after I put them in my tank. 

My PH is only 6.8, it used to be higher. Maybe I added too much driftwood? 



Byron said:


> I would go with B. kubotai over B. almorhae due to size (an inch) and a better temperament according to what I've read. The B. striata I would love to have again, none have been available locally for some time. Keep an eye on water parameters though...the rainbow willnot do well in soft acidic water, while the loaches will be better in this. But some compromise is OK here, with medium hard and slightly basic (pH 7-7.5) water.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Canadian Fish said:


> I was at the LFS yesterday, had them test my water. Ammonia and Nitrite 0, Nitrates 10. I was very pleased, I figured it had about another week to go.
> 
> They had some Polka Dot loaches and Zebra Loaches. Also something they called Hong Kong Loaches, I'm not sure what those are, they said it was the first time they had them.
> 
> ...


The pH is tied to the hardness, particularly KH (carbonate hardness or Alkalinity). It would help to know the GH (general hardness) and KH of your tap water. This will tell us what to expect via pH, which naturally tends to acidify in a fish tank. Fuller explanation here:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/water-hardness-ph-freshwater-aquarium-73276/

On the loaches, make sure you know which species. The polkadot is probably Botia kubotai, a very good community loach. See if you can ascertain the scientific name from the store's invoice. Common names are only common to the person using them.

The Hong Kong loach is probably the Hillstream Loach, it is in our profiles. This is a very different loach from the Botia species, needing very specific conditions in terms of water flow, cooler temperature.


----------

